# Frage zu Bremstechnik - 6Km kontinuierlich 9,5% bergab



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

Hi,
als Anfänger durfte ich gestern zum ersten mal 6Km lange Abfahrt kontinuierlich 9,5% 570hm (Regalm am Wilden Kaiser) unnunterbrochen bremsen - ich wollte auf keinen Fall zu schnell werden. Da man sich dabei Gedanken über die Bremsscheibentemperatur macht (V/H 180mm Bremscheiben) ist, denke ich, normal.
Wie machen so was die "Profis"?
- kontinuierlich, leicht vorne und hinten bremsen
- kurz aber kräftig vorne und hinten ("pulsierend")
- mit Abkühl-Pause / ohne Pause
- einfach vergessen, kein Problem, nichts besonderes, alles im grünen Bereich
-...

Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen?


----------



## TheMars (21. August 2012)

kommt auf verschiedene faktoren an:
war es ein singeltrail, eine schotterstraße oder gar eine asphaltstraße, wenn es ein singletrail war, wie technisch war er?

mit mehr infos können wir dir besser helfen

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (21. August 2012)

alle paar hundert meter kräftig bremsen würde ich machen.
dauerbremsen kann zum verglasen führen.


----------



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> kommt auf verschiedene faktoren an:
> war es ein singeltrail, eine schotterstraße oder gar eine asphaltstraße, wenn es ein singletrail war, wie technisch war er?



Schotterstrasse

Aber welchen Unterschied macht es, wenn es wirklich wie mit Lineal gezogen konstante Neigung war (aber kurvig) einfach runterrollen..


----------



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> alle paar hundert meter kräftig bremsen würde ich



Nach paar hundert meter wäre ich über 60kmh schnel geworden - das übersteigt meine Risikobereitschaft ;-)


----------



## TheMars (21. August 2012)

also wenn die schotterstraße in einem halbwegs gutem zustand ist bracht man eigentlich nur vor kurven bremsen und vielleicht zwischendurch mal, kann mir aber grad 9,5% gefälle nicht vorstellen...


----------



## d-lo (21. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Nach paar hundert meter wäre ich über 60kmh schnel geworden - das übersteigt meine Risikobereitschaft ;-)



Dann hast Du Dir evtl. den falschen Sport ausgesucht. 60 Km/h fahren ja Rennradprofis schon in der Geraden. 
Aber ernsthaft: Bei dem Gefälle einfach kurz vor den Kurven abbremsen, sonst laufen lassen. Merke: Wer später bremst ist länger schnell!


----------



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> kann mir aber grad 9,5% gefälle nicht vorstellen...



Schaue mal hier (von einem anderen Startpunkt ist es noch steiler)
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/wilder-kaiser/obere-regalm/1385763/#axzz24AixrwFV
http://www.bergfex.at/sommer/wilder-kaiser/bike/2107/

Und noch mal, sporadisch vor Kurven bremsen ist nix, da bist du längst zu schnell, zumindest ich für mein Empfinden


----------



## TheMars (21. August 2012)

ich hab nochmal nachesehen und hab festgestellt das ich auch ne schotterabfahrt mit ca 9-10% gefälle habe, und meiner meinung nach kannst da schon das gas offen lassen  und ich weis ja nicht was du für reifen oben hast aber ich werd da nur 40-50 km/h schnell  

MfG


----------



## d-lo (21. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Schaue mal hier (von einem anderen Startpunkt ist es noch steiler)
> http://www.bergfex.at/sommer/wilder-kaiser/bike/2107/




Das sind tatsächlich 8,3% Gefälle 
Da packen andere schon ihren Klettergurt aus...


----------



## d-lo (21. August 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> ich hab nochmal nachesehen und hab festgestellt das ich auch ne schotterabfahrt mit ca 9-10% gefälle habe, und meiner meinung nach kannst da schon das gas offen lassen  und ich weis ja nicht was du für reifen oben hast aber ich werd da nur 40-50 km/h schnell
> 
> MfG



Da muss man ja eigentlich noch treten, weil´s zu langsam ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

No pain, no gain

Ihr nimmt mich nicht ernst 
Ich bin nich lebensmüde

Reifen sind 29er Nobby Nick


----------



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> ich hab nochmal nachesehen und hab festgestellt das ich auch ne schotterabfahrt mit ca 9-10% gefälle habe, und meiner meinung nach kannst da schon das gas offen lassen  und ich weis ja nicht was du für reifen oben hast aber ich werd da nur 40-50 km/h schnell
> 
> MfG



Sei nicht böse, aber solche Antworten sind doch unseriös und Angeberei.
Aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## d-lo (21. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> No pain, no gain
> 
> Ihr nimmt mich nicht ernst
> Ich bin nich lebensmüde
> ...



Ok, jetzt mal im Ernst: Brems, sobald Du Dich mit der Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr wohl fühlst. Aber ja kein Dauerbremsen, sondern einfach beherzt reinlangen und dann wieder laufen lassen.

Und mal ehrlich, bei 40-50 Kmh tritt mancher durchaus noch in die Pedale, ganz ohne Angeberei


----------



## TheMars (21. August 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Da muss man ja eigentlich noch treten, weil´s zu langsam ist


 
mach ich meistens eh 

@mistercool: ja klar mit einem 29er hat man so seine probleme 

soo spaß bei seite: laut dem link gibt es auf der strecke ja auch immer wieder flachere stellen und wenn es gar nicht anders geht kurz und knackig bremsen, auf keinen fall schleifbremsen


----------



## TheMars (21. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Sei nicht böse, aber solche Antworten sind doch unseriös und Angeberei.
> Aus dem Alter bin ich raus


 
nein das ist wirklich keine angeberei, also ich trete bei 50 sachen nicht mehr mit  aber bei einer schönen schotterstraße ist mir das auch nicht zu schnell

mfg


----------



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

Na also, es geht doch 

Jungens, verstanden, eher kurz und knackig als Dauerschleifer



d-lo schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, bei 40-50 Kmh tritt mancher durchaus noch in die Pedale, ganz ohne Angeberei



Klar, Asphalt gerade aus tue ich auch, aber nicht diese enge Schotterserpentinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (21. August 2012)

ok ich wusste nicht das es serpentinen sind...


----------



## Gmiatlich (21. August 2012)

Griaß Di

Wenn die Straße in einem guten Zustand ist dann pulsierend bremsen. Ist dir das mit dem Schotter nicht so recht geheuer dann übe einfach mal im Flachen wie sich das anfühlt und wie stark du bremsen kannst. Anleitungen wie man mit dem MTB auf unterschiedlichen Untergrund gut und sicher bremsen kann findest sicher genzg.

Fahre so schnell wie du dich wohl fühlst und einen kleinen Kick verspürst, der Spaß soll ja da sein .


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. August 2012)

Langsam an die Geschwindigkeit rantasten und wie gesagt NICHT dauerschleifen lassen. 29er sollten eigentlich bei solchen Strecken gut laufen, aber der NN ist nicht gerade beliebt wegen des geringen Sicherheitsbereiches - hier solltest du auch mal andere Reifen ausprobieren... 

Ansonsten: Auf der Geraden laufen lassen und vor den Kurven anbremsen. Das mit dem "OH MEIN GOTT ICH WERDE ZU SCHNELL!!!!!!!!einseinseinself" ist wirklich nur Kopf- und Übungssache. Richtig lustig wird es bei nem Schotter-Abschnitt mit über 25% Gefälle beim Anbremsen aus über 60km/h, wenn man auf der hängenden Seite der Kurve nach links fahren will und rechts geht es 25m in den Abgrund. Und auf der Innenseite will man nicht fahren, weil in der Sichtlinie der Berg dazwischen ist...   

Ach ja: Auf Schotter in Kurven das Vorderrad belasten! Wenn man das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, rutscht das Vorderrad noch eher...


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. August 2012)

Meine Bremsen fangen da schon auf weitaus kürzeren Abfahrten an gewaltig verbrannt zu stinken begleitet von unschönen Geräuschen. Ich versuche zwar auch immer laufen zu lassen aber sobald der Trail technischer wird geht nichts mehr außer fast durchgängig bremsen.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (21. August 2012)

Es gibt durchaus Abfahrten, bei denen man wirklich durchbremsen muss. Ob deine jetzt dazugehört ist die andere Frage. 

Durchschleifen zu lassen ist allerdings das schlechteste. Immer ganz kurz die Bremsen komplett öffnen und dann hart abbremsen. Möglich ist auch vorne und hinten abwechselnd zu bremsen.


----------



## MisterCool (21. August 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Langsam an die Geschwindigkeit rantasten und wie gesagt NICHT dauerschleifen lassen. 29er sollten eigentlich bei solchen Strecken gut laufen, aber der NN ist nicht gerade beliebt wegen des geringen Sicherheitsbereiches - hier solltest du auch mal andere Reifen ausprobieren...
> ....Das mit dem "OH MEIN GOTT ICH WERDE ZU SCHNELL!!!!!!!!einseinseinself" ist wirklich nur Kopf- und Übungssache.



Das mit dem Angst Bekommen oder unwohl Fühlen ist kein Thema, denn ich bin eher für:
- eigene Fähigkeiten/Möglichkeiten richtig einschätzen
- Risiken erkennen/bewerten
und dementsprechend angepasst handeln. Somit denke ich, dass ich in einem bestimmten beherschten Sicherheitsbereich fahre. Es ging mir eher darum, wie ich es tue, ohne das "Material" zu beschädigen. Und die einheitliche Antwort darauf scheint: "kein Dauerschleifen" zu sein.

BTW. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit 6km lang kontinuierlich auf Schotter bremsen zu dürfen (und heute fast das gleiche von Hollenau aber auf Asphalt) und intensiv zum Ausprobieren genutzt.
Na ja, das Runterrollen und Probieren war schon einfacher und angenehmer als das Hochstrampeln. Nächstes mal lasse ich mich nach oben gleich mit Taxi abliefern 
Wenn diese Strecken eine Einstuffung Kondition *** haben, dann frage ich mich, wie die mit 6 Sternen aussehen.


----------



## sibu (22. August 2012)

Ich disqualifziere mich gleich zu Anfang als Trekker-Fahrer, aber sogar mit Gepäck ist eine solche Strecke kein Problem. Letztes Jahr hatte ich 15 Kg Zusatzgewicht dabei und bin damit den Passo die Alpisella nach Livigno runter (ca. 6 km, 500 hm). Vor den Kurven, Querrillen und den 40 Kindern einer italienischen Jugendgruppe war runterbremsen Pflicht. Dazwischen nur, wenn es mir zu schnell wurde. 

Wegen der Temperatur der Bremse (Magura HS 33 Felgenbremse) habe ich mir da keine Sorgen gemacht. Da gibt es andere Berge, die die Bremsen mehr beanspruchen.


----------



## Matschgo (22. August 2012)

wenn du Bammel hast kannst ja abwechselnd mal vorne, mal hinten bremsen... obwohl ja jetzt 8-9% nicht wirklich steil ist, da wird man ja relativ gemütlich beschleunigt


----------



## Flanger (23. August 2012)

Wenn du eigentlich die kleine regel "nicht dauerbremsen" beachtest sollte alles glatt gehen!

Wichtig ist dass du immer versuchst die räder nicht zum blockieren zu bringen, sonst kannst du sehr schnell auf schotter einen abflug machen!

Schau dir mal diese videos an, die helfen ganz gut!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji-3xqb53Mc"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 03 Bremstechnik      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dennis.93 (23. August 2012)

Hey,
also grade bei Felgenbremsen gibt es dieses problem ja nicht, da kannst du ja dauer bremsen von daher ist das kein wunder das es bei dir da kein problem gab.

Naja und mit ner Scheibe vorne drauf merkst du das schon wenn du zu viel gebremst hast 

Ab wann fängt denn deine Bremse an zu richen bzw. geräusche zu machen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (23. August 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> also grade bei Felgenbremsen gibt es dieses problem ja nicht, da kannst du ja dauer bremsen von daher ist das kein wunder das es bei dir da kein problem gab.



Dauerbremsen kann auch bei Felgenbremsen in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Dennis.93 (23. August 2012)

Also ich war vor ein paar wochen mit ner freundin auch ne 6km abfahrt unterwegs und sie war ängstlich und hat durchgebremst und ich muss sagen gar keine probleme die laufen ja nicht so warm das da irgendwas passieren könnte, das problem bei scheiben ist ja das sie verglasen und das dann gar nichts mehr geht

oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## redVellocet (23. August 2012)

Mit ganz viel Pech wird dein Felgenring heiß genug, den Reifen/Schlauch zu beeinflussen...was dann passieren kann, darfst du dir selbst denken.


----------



## --- (23. August 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> oder sehe ich das falsch?



Wenn die Felge heiß genug ist brennt es dir Löcher in den Schlauch. Das sind dann meist auch noch unflickbar viele.


----------



## Paramedicus (23. August 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> dauerbremsen kann zum verglasen führen.



Ja nee, is klar...
Diese Seuche bekommt man wohl nicht mehr los!!
Bremsbeläge "verglasen" NICHT!!!!Feinste Poren setzen sich durch Bremsstaub zu ja, verglasen NEIN!
Das ist ein äußerst irreführender Begriff


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. August 2012)

Dauerbremsen mit Felgenbremsen kann richtig in die Hose gehen.
Hatten wir 2007 in den Alpen wo wir nach ner 1500hm Abfahrt vor der Ferienwohnung standen und auf einmal ein leises pfffff zu hören war.
Da hat sich dann am vorderrad vom Freund das Ventil durch die Hitze vom Schlauch gelöst. 
Zum Glück erst unten und nicht aufm letzen abschnitt der auf Teer mit über 60km/h gefahren wurde.


----------



## Dennis.93 (10. September 2012)

Ohh, Okay ich ziehe alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.
Dauerbremsen mit Felgenbremse = GEFÄHRLICH!!!

Wusste ich nicht, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Marco76 (11. September 2012)

Ich habe auch im Urlaub 3 Schläuche gehimmelt und mich ein mal dabei abgelegt.

Einige Tage zuvor noch neue Reifen und Schläuche montiert. Das Zusammenspiel Felge/Schlauch/Reifen/HS33/und ständiges Bremsen war eher suboptimal. Der Reifen rutschte auf der Felge, dass Ventil riss ab.

Bei der Fahrt einen Tag zuvor mit Topspeed die Asphaltstrasse runter hätte das böse enden können. Da bin ich aber erst an der Ortseinfahrt kurz und beherzt in die Eisen. Die Felgen hatten keine Chance sich dermaßen aufzuheizen, wie auf der Gipfelabfahrt. 
Auf dieser Tour hatte ich dann nämlich gleich zwei Plattfüsse und den Sturz. Die Felge war so heiß, dass ich mit dem Schlauchwechsel etwas warten musste.

Im nachhinein habe ich zu Hause die Felge innen angerauht um das Wandern des Reifens zu unterbinden. 
Da bei meinen üblichen Touren keine so ausdauernde Abfahrten dabei sind, bleibt die HS33 am Rad. Sie ist zwar nicht mehr ganz up-to-Date aber ich hatte zuvor keine Probleme damit.

Am neuen Rad gibt es dann aber natürlich auch eine Disc.


----------



## wings96 (11. September 2012)

ich würde einfach alle paar 100m ein bisschen bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (11. September 2012)

Was ich mich viel mehr frage: Wer zur Hölle fährt freiwillig einen Berg hoch, wenn die Belohnung "6km, 9,5% Gefälle und Schotterstraße" ist.. Gibts da denn keinen Trail um die Höhenmeter sinnvoll zu vernichten?!
Ansonsten ist wohl auch schon das wichtigste gesagt:
1.) Kein schleifen lassen
2.) Pulsierend Bremsen
3.) Im Zweifellsfall größere Bremsscheibe oder Bremse mit besserer Wärmeabgabe!


----------



## MisterCool (12. September 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Was ich mich viel mehr frage: Wer zur Hölle fährt freiwillig einen Berg hoch, wenn die Belohnung "6km, 9,5% Gefälle und Schotterstraße" ist


 
Anfänger wie ich, die verstehen wollen, was 9,5% 6km lang bedeutet und was man dafür leisten muß. 
Lessons learned: dafür muß ich noch lange üben 



To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Gibts da deinen keinen Trail um die Höhenmeter sinnvoll zu vernichten?!


Schon, aber nicht unbedingt für Anfänger


----------



## Eisbein (13. September 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> *Was ich mich viel mehr frage: Wer zur Hölle fährt freiwillig einen Berg hoch, wenn die Belohnung "6km, 9,5% Gefälle und Schotterstraße" ist.. Gibts da deinen keinen Trail um die Höhenmeter sinnvoll zu vernichten?!*
> Ansonsten ist wohl auch schon das wichtigste gesagt:
> 1.) Kein schleifen lassen
> 2.) Pulsierend Bremsen
> 3.) Im Zweifellsfall größere Bremsscheibe oder Bremse mit besserer Wärmeabgabe!




Ganz klar, sicher die überwiegende mehrheit der Leute die ein MTB kaufen.
Den gehts oftmals einfach nur darum in zeit xx,yy oben zu sein. Und nicht darum die abfahrt zu genießen oder/und die Natur zu genießen. 
Was meinst du wie viele leute täglich in Innsbruck auf die Höttinger Alm hochballern. Das sind 1000hm, keine ahnung welches gefälle/steigung. Viele von den ausdauerchaoten sind so in ihrem tunnel, dass sie nicht mal mehr grüßen können. Und regen sich auf, wenn sie dich nicht überholen können, bzw. du nicht schon 2min bevor sie herranrauschen, platzmachst.


----------



## stubiklaus (14. September 2012)

Ich finde da darfst du dich nicht so drüber aufregen,
es gibt überall Leute die höchsleistung bringen wollen, und das ist auch ein großer aspekt im sport.
Und diese Menschen wollen wenn sie zuhause ankommen fertig sein.
Die (manchmal ich auch) legen halt den wichtigen Punkt beim fahren ins fahren und nicht in das was dazu gehört, ist doch völlig ok.
Das mit dem aufregen ist natürlich fehl am Platz


----------



## bonzoo (14. September 2012)

stubiklaus schrieb:


> Ich finde da darfst du dich nicht so drüber aufregen,
> es gibt überall Leute die höchsleistung bringen wollen, und das ist auch ein großer aspekt im sport.
> Und diese Menschen wollen wenn sie zuhause ankommen fertig sein.
> Die (manchmal ich auch) legen halt den wichtigen Punkt beim fahren ins fahren und nicht in das was dazu gehört, ist doch völlig ok.
> Das mit dem aufregen ist natürlich fehl am Platz



Sehe ich auch so!

Einfach akzeptieren, dass es Biker gibt, denen das schnelle Bezwingen eines Berges auch Spass macht


----------



## cycophilipp (14. September 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so!
> 
> Einfach akzeptieren, dass es Biker gibt, denen das schnelle Bezwingen eines Berges auch Spass macht



die dürfen dann auch brakeless fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2012)

naja, wenn sie sich so verausgaben, dass es beim bergabfahren aus mangel an kraft und konzentration gefährlich wird...


----------



## xc_fahrer (19. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie viele leute täglich in Innsbruck auf die Höttinger Alm hochballern. Das sind 1000hm, keine ahnung welches gefälle/steigung. Viele von den ausdauerchaoten sind so in ihrem tunnel, dass sie nicht mal mehr grüßen können. Und regen sich auf, wenn sie dich nicht überholen können, bzw. du nicht schon 2min bevor sie herranrauschen, platzmachst.


Konditionsprobleme? Weniger Gössermuskeltraining und dafür mehr Beinmuskeltraining würde ich empfehlen.

Im übrigen ist bei sowas Flachem wie 9,5% jede Bremstechnik ok. Da muß man schon dick wie ein Walroß sein, um die Bremse ernsthaft zu fordern.


----------



## xc_fahrer (19. September 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Einfach akzeptieren, dass es Biker gibt, denen das schnelle Bezwingen eines Berges auch Spass macht


Ist bei mir definitiv so. Allerdings reg ich mich nicht auf, wenn langsame vor mir sind. Die haben das gleiche Recht wie ich da hochzufahren. Ärgern tue ich mich nur, wenn ich endlich nach vielen Fehlversuchen einen besonders steilen und schwierigen Anstieg durchfahren konnte und mich 10 Meter vor dem Ziel eine in den Weg laufende Kuh zum Absteigen zwingt.


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Konditionsprobleme? Weniger Gössermuskeltraining und dafür mehr Beinmuskeltraining würde ich empfehlen.
> 
> Im übrigen ist bei sowas Flachem wie 9,5% jede Bremstechnik ok. Da muß man schon dick wie ein Walroß sein, um die Bremse ernsthaft zu fordern.



wie gesagt, ich fahr nicht hoch um in langsamstens in 43min 26s oben zu sein. Dann brauch ich eben 10min länger, mir ist das scheiss egal, weil ich berg ab spaß haben will.

Und Gössertraining finde ich bedeutend intressanter als ausdauer ballern!

Hab lang genug leistungssport gemacht...


----------



## xc_fahrer (19. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich eben 10min länger, mir ist das scheiss egal, weil ich berg ab spaß haben will.


Warum ärgerst Du Dich dann über solche Ehrgeizlinge? Laß sie doch ziehen und denk Dir Deinen Teil! 

Ich fahre gerne schnell die Berge hoch, aber Uhr und Pulsmesser hab ich nicht dabei. Das Gefühl der Befriedigung stellt sich bei mir auch ohne Zeitmessung ein.


----------



## bronks (19. September 2012)

--- schrieb:


> Wenn die Felge heiß genug ist brennt es dir Löcher in den Schlauch. Das sind dann meist auch noch unflickbar viele.


Wenn die Felge heiß genug ist brutzelt es erstmal die Aufkleber runter. Wer Felgen ohne Aufkleber fährt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## --- (20. September 2012)

bronks schrieb:


> Wenn die Felge heiß genug ist brutzelt es erstmal die Aufkleber runter. Wer Felgen ohne Aufkleber fährt ist selbst schuld.



Und damit willst du jetzt genau WAS sagen? Das die Aufkleber den Schlauch vor Überhitzung schützen? Das man während dem Fahren bei hoher Geschwindigkeit immer ein Auge auf die Aufkleber werfen sollte?

Alles in Allem Schwachsinn weil sich die Aufkleber sowieso nicht an den heißen Bremsflanken befinden.

Und hättest du schon einmal Felgenaufkleber mit Hilfe eines Heißluftföns entfernt dann wüßtest du das da nix so schnell bzw. überhaupt nix brutzelt. Irgendwann werfen sie mal Blasen. Aber da hat man im Schlauch ganz sicher schon längst Löcher.


----------



## Marco76 (20. September 2012)

Ich denke, bronks hat einfach nur nen Smiley vergessen...


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon mehrfach gepostet:

- pulsierend Bremsen
- Bremsen, wenn's Dir zu schnell wird.

9,5% sind für viele nicht viel (auch für mich nicht), sind aber trotzdem nicht zu unterschätzen.

Meine letzte Abfahrt hatte am Sonntag um die 20% auf 9 km mit etwa 600 Tiefenmeter. Musste mir denn leider neue Scheiben und Beläge holen, weil die nach der Abfahrt fertig waren.
Warum? Musste eigentlich dauerbremsend runter, wegen der ganzen Wanderer. Hab 'nen Sche**Tag erwischt.


----------



## MisterCool (31. Oktober 2012)

> 20% auf 9 km mit etwa 600 Tiefenmeter


 
ich verstehe das nicht ganz

20% auf 9 km sind 1800 Tiefenmeter
9 km mit etwa 600 Tiefenmeter sind 6.7%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (31. Oktober 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht ganz
> 
> 20% auf 9 km sind 1800 Tiefenmeter
> 9 km mit etwa 600 Tiefenmeter sind 6.7%


 
das dachte ich mir auch gerade....

PS: und eigentlich wurde das problem schon lange gelöst


----------



## xc_fahrer (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich, wo man letztes Wochenende fahren konnte. Bei mir heißt es zur Zeit eher "Ski und Rodel gut". Hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich die Tourenski auspacken soll. Für eine richtige Skitour reicht die Unterlage nicht, aber im nahegelegenen Skigebiet mit den steinlosen Rasenhängen könnte man ein paar Hänge runterrutschen.


----------



## OldenBiker (1. November 2012)

War im Harz, den Hirtenstieg runter.
 Geht dort dann steiler runter als auf der Karte angezeigt. Sind nur etwa 500 m Höhenunterschied. Und der Brocken ist ja nur etwas 1100 m hoch.


----------



## TheMars (1. November 2012)

ja und wieviel kilometer waren es jetzt wirklich, bei 9km und nur mehr 500hm sind es vielleicht noch ~5-6% gefälle...


----------



## OldenBiker (1. November 2012)

es sind 9 km. Am besten fährst Du in den Harz und schaust es Dir vor Ort an.


----------



## flyingscot (1. November 2012)

Der Hirtenstieg ist ca. 4km lang und hat gut 500hm. Allerdings mit einem ziemlich flachen km zwischen Kleinem Brocken und Brocken. Durchschnittliche Steigung im steilen Stück liegt bei etwa 20% mit kurzzeitigen 30%...

Runter fahren ist aber arg langweilig (Betonplatten), hochfahren macht aber Laune...


----------



## OldenBiker (2. November 2012)

Ok, bei der Länge hab' ich mich vom damaligen GPS irreleiten lassen. Sind tatsächlich nur 4 km, auch mit neuem GPS.

Mit Federung ist die Abfahrt auch langweilig (und das mittlererweile ja der fast jeder) wie jede andere Abfahrt auch, meiner Meinung nach. Ohne Federung sieht's schon anders aus.


----------

